# What Is Today's Military Machine Of Choice?



## hemming (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi guys / gals

In today's times, Military issue watches and watches which are used by military professionals by choice are in the 1000's! but witch is the icon of today's military watches ? I mean servicemen and women rate such watches as

G-shock, swiss military, lumi-nox, mwc cwc traser seiko and so on, but which is the one?

I did my research into modern military watches, and well.... I went out and bought a cheap Â£200 Traser H3 P6500 as It seems to be a special forces favored watch...and I am not so pleased, it feels too light, too breakable, its small, the gas tritium tubes are good.....but that is it, but with the face been small its still difficult to tell the time as all the tubes are close.

Please tell me you thoughts guys, what is a good all round modern military watch and why?

Cheers

James


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Considering most military personal are not issued watches these days, the thing I commonly hear is that many purchase G-Shocks. They seem to be the durable low price contender.

Later,

William


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Call me old fashioned but a CWC G10 ticks most of the boxes , but after approx 6 weeks of G-SHOCK ownership I am feeling the G-SHOCK love !!


----------



## maverick343432 (Aug 8, 2013)

William_Wilson said:


> Considering most military personal are not issued watches these days, the thing I commonly hear is that many purchase G-Shocks. They seem to be the durable low price contender.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


I hear much of the same. The low cost and high durability of them has lead to a large following in the forces. My uncle (A US Marine) once told me they are favoured because they pose less of a shrapnel risk as well, don't know how true that is tho.


----------



## hemming (Nov 7, 2013)

I will post a pic when I can


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Good choice :thumbup:


----------



## hemming (Nov 7, 2013)

That is a nice watch. is that a p5900?


----------



## frstag (Feb 14, 2008)

Very few watches are now issued unless you are a pilot.

I returned from a "4 month trip in the Middle East" recently and wore a G shock throughout. As did most of my mates.

Light, waterproof and most importantly soldierproof! It has been through training and heavy use and is still going! Highly recommended.

The only provisor being that it needs to be able to be synchronised so you wouldn't want one that was synchronised to the time signal.

Hope that helps


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

At the moment wearing a Tutima Military, but also have a Luminox 3000, Citizen Eco Drive diver(which I believe is used by SBS but someone correct me.


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

L L Bean for me today.....


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

On my last tour out of nearly 40 blokes in our platoon easily half the watches were g-shocks, I had a CWC and a Suunto, a few more had Suunto's the rest were all under 20 quid casios, none of the younger boys would wear a g10 watch if they were given one, to them a watch is a necessary disposable item and not worth spending loads on to get wrecked. Best Regards, Jim.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

hemming said:


> That is a nice watch. is that a p5900?


Thanks, sorry for delay I have been away and wanted to check the box and papers. Itâ€™s a P 5900 type 3 with a Ronda 505 movement.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

frstag said:


> Very few watches are now issued unless you are a pilot.
> 
> I returned from a "4 month trip in the Middle East" recently and wore a G shock throughout. As did most of my mates.
> 
> ...


That is a very good point you have made about the atomic timekeeping. I was reading a while ago on the G-shock forum that someone said if the watch had atomic timekeeping what is the point in being able to de-activate it? The answer was so you could syncronise it with other watches as often used by the military.


----------

